# tear in placenta, about 8 weeks



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

hi, I am trying to find any good info and support on tears in the placenta in the first trimester.
I just found out I am pregnant last Saturday 
I had been spotting lightly(just when wiping) and light cramping for 3 days previously and thought my erratic menstral cycle was going to start. So I did an ept test, then I went to the hospital because between my 13yr old ds and my 4 yr old dd I had an etopic pregnancy and lost my right tube., so I was nervous. Anyhoo, the hosp. confirmed my pregnancy, they had to do an internal sonogram with a tech, I saw the heartbeat and said I was fine. They assume I am about 7 weeks then, 8 weeks now. The next day I left for a brief vacation and got back Wed am.

Thursday a.m. I passed a small(huge to me tho) clot and freaked out and call my ob, who saw me later that day.
They said I had a tear in my placenta. no sex, no heavy lifting, no exercise. It might take a few months to heal and to expect more blood as it heals.

I have an offical sonogram with my ob this Friday, then next week, my first official ob appt.

Every time I wipe myself after peeing, it's so disheartening, seeing blood, 8 weeks of this is going to get the better of me!!!

anyone with any info, please help!
I tried to search this forum, but 'tear' is as common as 'placenta' ......anyone know if you can search the two words together in ""?


----------



## Keeping up (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have a 'tear in the placenta' or a subchorionic hematoma (a separation in the walls of the placenta from the uterus, blood pools and you bleed).

If you have a subchorionic hematoma - take some heart that these are very common, extremely stressful but most (i.e. almost all) pregnancies will go to term (i.e subchorionic hematomas rarely result in a lost pregnancy - at 8 weeks, other things could cause a pregnancy to end).

Won't type too much more if I am completely off base.

(I had a subchorionic hematoma with #3 (now 21 months old, full term 8lb. baby boy) - freaked me out, stressed me out etc.

BTW - no evidence that bedrest will change whatever the end result.


----------



## Mom2Lex&Cay (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds similiar to my 2nd pregnancy. It started right about 8 weeks as well. I was having spotting off and on and then bright red bleeding with a clot. I just knew I was going to lose the baby and was so upset. I didn't want to go to the ER over the weekend, so I waited it out and saw my OB Mon. They told me I could bring a tape for the ultrasound. DH wanted to, but I refused because I was so afraid there wouldn't be a heartbeat. At 10 weeks we saw a healthy squirmy babe and discovered a tear, like you mentioned.

I was told to rest, stay off my feet a bit more, pelvic rest and so forth...pretty much the same they told you.

Anyway, it healed over the next few weeks and our little one is now a fiesty 18 month old.

I know it's easier said than done and I couldn't even take my own advice, but try to relax! Chances are everything will be just fine. Hope that helps you some!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

thanks so much ladies

I guess I will know more this Friday and next tuesday. I plan on bringing a notebook, because I always forget things, lol
my ob said it was a tear, not the other thing, and to expect bleeding for weeks.

him saying it and me living it are two totally different things. my pregnancies were normal until delivery for my 2 kids, so this is new to me. I am also 36, soon to be 37.

anyhoo, thanks, it helps just to talk about it.

ya know, I am afraid to tell everyone and to start enjoying the pregnancy, that's what's really bothering me I guess. I haven't told my 4 yr old daughter yet. well, at least I put my finger on my feelings. thanks.


----------



## Mom2Lex&Cay (Oct 14, 2007)

I completely know how you feel! I couldn't bring myself to tell anyone either. The best "medicine" is really seeing the U/S, a heartbeat, and a babe that's measuring well. It really helped my nerves a ton!

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and may the rest be uneventful!


----------

